# Can you paint on top of heat press vinyl?



## SassyFrass (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been doing vinyl t-shirts for a couple of months now..and was wondering if you could go back and paint on top of the heat press vinyl after it was pressed on the tee? I was wanting to embellish the design with polka dots, outlining, etc..
Thanks!


----------



## angi (Dec 8, 2010)

i can help you to press then design.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure how well that will launder. You may want to sample the many different vinyls being sold today. There are many different effects that you may like.


----------



## syxxstring (Nov 28, 2009)

If you do you may have to heat set it again.
As an airbrush artist I've wondered the same.
I would look at the paints made by Autoair from their Wicked line. Since Autoair works very well on shirts and on lexan rc car bodies.
If you can't get them locally try Coast Airbrush.


----------



## SassyFrass (Dec 8, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> I'm not sure how well that will launder. You may want to sample the many different vinyls being sold today. There are many different effects that you may like.


Thanks Nick! I have vinyl that has some designs already on it..but wanting to add my own stuff too I'll give it a try!


----------



## SassyFrass (Dec 8, 2010)

Great thanks! I figured it would have to be heat set again. I wasn't sure what kind of paint to use..I was thinking acrylic with medium added??


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

SassyFrass said:


> I've been doing vinyl t-shirts for a couple of months now..and was wondering if you could go back and paint on top of the heat press vinyl after it was pressed on the tee? I was wanting to embellish the design with polka dots, outlining, etc..
> Thanks!


I have tried several different ways to print over a vinyl design and none of them have worked. You can use a DTG printer to print the design first and then heat press the vinyl on top of that.


----------



## SassyFrass (Dec 8, 2010)

SickPuppy said:


> I have tried several different ways to print over a vinyl design and none of them have worked. You can use a DTG printer to print the design first and then heat press the vinyl on top of that.


I was just trying to get around having to buy additional equipment..but I may have to just bite the bullet and do it! Thanks


----------



## syxxstring (Nov 28, 2009)

Autoair is a water based acrylic they make paints for plastics, textiles and automotive use. They are a part of Createx.


----------

